# Lunch break



## Lanae1994 (Sep 18, 2022)

Can someone bring you lunch on your break?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 18, 2022)

Lanae1994 said:


> Can someone bring you lunch on your break?


Yes. To meet them at guest service.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 18, 2022)

I wish, last time we had lunch brought was last xmas


----------



## Zxy123456 (Sep 18, 2022)

If the weather is nice you could meet them outside and eat on of the outside benches.


----------



## NKG (Sep 18, 2022)

I would let Guest Service know so when someone shows up with food they know how to handle it- like is the person with  going to call you? you want guest service to call you up. Are they just going to leave the food. You may be busy when they come so it helps to have an exact plan.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Sep 18, 2022)

Yes.  The person dropping it off can't go into the TM-only areas, obviously.  And pausing your work to go pick up your food from them while you're on the clock might be frowned upon.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 18, 2022)

Zxy123456 said:


> If the weather is nice you could meet them outside and eat on of the outside benches.


Who the fuck is bringing y’all lunches????


----------



## Zxy123456 (Sep 18, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> Who the fuck is bringing y’all lunches????


I’m assuming the original poster is having a friend or family member bringing them lunch. No one brings me lunch but, I have seen others get brought lunch by a family member.


----------



## Captain Orca (Sep 18, 2022)

NGK   Your line "like is the person WITH going to call you"?  With what?  Question:  are you from Pennsylvania?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 19, 2022)

Zxy123456 said:


> I’m assuming the original poster is having a friend or family member bringing them lunch. No one brings me lunch but, I have seen others get brought lunch by a family member.


That makes sense


----------



## UboatOfDeath (Sep 25, 2022)

I work the overnight hours ...
My folks or family used to drop by outside the parking lot, I would have to step outside the store through TSC and and pick up whatever they brought me, buzz the door and that was my routine.

It's only a problem if I step outside the store if the ALARM is still up and running.
All the shift leaders start to scramble!


----------



## StargazerOmega (Sep 27, 2022)

We have people that DoorDash food to the Service Desk and are then notified of delivery.


----------



## InboundDCguy (Sep 28, 2022)

Lanae1994 said:


> Can someone bring you lunch on your break?


Yes, but you have to let TSS know that they’re coming or they won’t get into the lot. You’ll also want to run it by your OM as far as any building rules about it. (ie. Who’s going to let you know they’re there if it’s a delivery service, if you can go grab it before your break, etc.)


----------

